# HELP ...What is this?



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico has developed little scabby sores... Its in his ears, which are itchy to him but they are also on his legs and underbelly...... I've never seen anything like them...Do you have any idea what this could be?
I have a VET appt on Friday but would like *some* idea what they may be so I can at least goggle and have questions for the VET...

OH and he has developed a bad case of reverse sneezing sometimes... and he will 'blow his nose'....in which water comes out...... 


these are bad pics but he won't hold still......:foxes15:

*In his ears.........*











O*n one of his back legs........*










*
Scattered thruout his Underbelly....*


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I sorry i am not much help but hopefully some one can help you. Good thing your going to vet. doesn't look good.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't help you, doesn't look familiar to me. I hope it's something that clears up quickly and easily.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm wondering if it could be a flea allergy, or maybe a food allergy? Have you changed anything recently? 
I'm sure some of the other girls will have a better guess for you


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

chico & Kody are on Stella & Chewys Freeze dried raw... nothing in food has changed for him....

no fleas........I have never seen a flea on Kody or Chico........
I can't think of *anything* I have changed lately....

the only thing different, I suppose, is my groomer has started a shop of her own....... but she never allows another dog in the shop at the same time...

and both dogs have been in a Kennel run at the VETs while I travel on business .... Once in June, Once in July....... and will be in the kennel next week while I am in San Diego....its the ONLY time they have been in a kennel......

they do not go outside...they are house doggies.... occasionally we walk but not much...


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

oh poor little Chico...hugs to him....


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry, Jan, no idea, but please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't know either, but I hope he feels better ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, the VET says it is an allergy... so Chico got a shot and I was told to give him 12.5MG of Benedryl. I also got some anitbiotics....He is MUCH better today...... no congestion, sneezing.... hopefully the antibotics will help the sores...

I had no idea that an allergy would look like this... the VET said if this doesn't clear up then we need to start looking at food allergies......


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Did you change/use any new cleaner, fragrance spray, laundry deter? When my hubbies mother was sick with cancer, they had in in a hosp. bed at home & the stench got real bad, so they hung one of those air freshners on the wall that goes off every 15 min. She passed away, so Hubby brought the freshner home & hung it in the bathroom. Midgie always on my heels even in the bathroom was with me when that thing sprayed. It got all over her & I didn't realize it at the time, but she started having a terrible reaction. I bathed her then remember what had changed in the house & got rid of it!! Just a thought Jen. Allergies show their ugly head in different ways. A good soothing bath with ease chico. You can ask your vet, but I give Midgie 1/2 a Zirtec to help with allergies because Benedryl makes them so sleepy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I wouldn't immediately jump to food allergies. Especially since he has been eating the same thing for a long time and this just showed up? Perhaps it is environmental? 

It almost looks like the beginning of a staph infection. Our frenchie used to get one after every show because she was bathed with whitening shampoo and then she had different products (chalk, sprays) put in her coat. It looked like those little spots, then got a little scabby, then at its worse, it would get pustules. Cephalexin was the drug of choice back then and it cleared it up immediately.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Tracy,
they do start out at 'pimples' then burst... then create scabby area..... the VET says its something blooming now...... I checked the a *National Allergy Bureau* for this area and it seems to be normal 'ol Ragweed....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The vet diagnosed Piper's as "pyoderma" which is basically a bacterial infection of the skin. Starts out as just discolored spots, then becomes pus filled, then bursts and becomes scabby.

Merck Veterinary Manual

Bacterial Infection (Pyoderma) of the Skin in Dogs | petMD

Dermatology for Animals

Piper's cleared up with cephalexin, a very cheap antibiotic. She had it repeatedly.  Vet let me come in and pick up another round of it anytime I saw it coming on. I'm not advocating that, just saying that's what we did. I know long term use of antibiotics can be ill advised and its better to find out what is causing the pyoderma. In her case, we ruled out food allergies and environmental allergies. Finally pinned it down to different shampoos and products used on her during show season. I think stress can also play a part, weakening the immune system, and causing an outbreak.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Jan, you can ask the vet to give you a bottle of Ketoconizole shampoo that is for skin bacterial infections. This might be a better alternative to antibiotics. It's prescription for some reason, but my vet sold me a bottle when I asked.


----------

